# The First True 20 Watt Hits Fasttech



## Tornalca (14/3/14)

http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-first-20-watt-hits-fasttech.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Nice find @Tornalca (http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10006734/1650201-authentic-sigelei-20w-variable-volt-watt-mod)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (14/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-first-20-watt-hits-fasttech.html


What would the accelerometer function be used for?.......To check how fast a dude falls backwards from the nic rush? Awesome device I must say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/14)

Interesting

Does this then start to defeat the purpose of a mech mod?


----------



## BhavZ (15/3/14)

Silver said:


> Interesting
> 
> Does this then start to defeat the purpose of a mech mod?



Probably not, as there might be limitations on how low one can go in resistance when building coils.

As well I know that some people don't like the auto cut-off that digimods have so there most likely still will be an appeal for mech mods.


----------



## Silver (15/3/14)

I saw that one on fast tech had a lower limit of 0.5 ohms. Don't know too many mech modders going lower than that. 

I hear you on the auto cut off. Also I suppose the pulsing leads to a different type of vape and some people prefer the more direct rawness of a mech. Will be interesting to see how this develops.


----------



## BhavZ (15/3/14)

I remember either gizmo or derick saying that mech mods are a dying breed so definitely would be nice to see how the world moves in terms of mech verses digi. I haven't tried a mech mod yet but I do enjoy the gadgets that the digimods bring to the table.


----------

